# [Solved] What is Game Rip ?



## TheMost (Jun 28, 2011)

What is Game Rip ?  ( 1.3GB folder for a 7GB game ?? )

( i mean setup.bat to install )

1)What is that ??
2)Any Quality affairs ?


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is Game Rip ?*

^^ It is a highly compressed version of the game which is usually called as 'Pirated Version'. They use some tool like UHARC (guess so) to compress and basically they compress the audio files and other game files and de-compress them while installing.


----------



## Alok (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is Game Rip ?*

Well i have asked it before.
These are pirated version of a game which are ultra compressed by using additional softwares by pirates......

Zangetsu told me that i can not compress as these with myself.

I have gta sa and vice city versions. And there are sound issue in SA while conversation.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is Game Rip ?*

^^ It involves big process and cannot be easily done by anyone. That's why people expecting few rippers to release the *ahem* version(s) of games and softwares. 

WinUHA - UHARC GUI - High Compression Multimedia Archiver

It is a free software btw.

Use this to compress and big multimedia files, say 6GB files into 1GB and take it with you, at the end de-compress it. This will be helpful if you have too many files with you and don't have enough space in pen drive or other media.


----------



## TheMost (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is Game Rip ?*

It will involve Quality issues ??
Like Difference between DVD9 and DVD RIp ??


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is Game Rip ?*



TheMost said:


> What is Game Rip ?  ( 1.3GB folder for a 7GB game ?? )
> 
> ( i mean setup.bat to install )
> 
> ...



Rip is the  ultra compressed version of a multimedia (like videos,audios,games)

setup.bat is a batch file with codes of DOS written inside it.which executes when u run it. (I hope u know DOS commands)

Quality Impact is sometimes high sometimes low...
basically they rip the video's quality to achieve high compression...etc
but generally its buggy version....


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is Game Rip ?*

^^ Nope. Some games comes with less-lossy compression and still good enough to play. But yes, some times they are too buggy.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is Game Rip ?*



			
				The Most said:
			
		

> It will involve Quality issues ??
> Like Difference between DVD9 and DVD RIp ??


That depends. Sometimes they are good and don't have any issue whatsoever while many times they will have many bugs will crash very often. Also many rips don't have the movies in them and sometimes music or sound.


----------



## asingh (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is Game Rip ?*

A RIP =

A soft copy of a hardware storage media device. Some common example are movies, games, OS.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is Game Rip ?*

these games...are compressed, unnecessary language packs are removed, unnecessary audio files are also removed and the video files are also downsized....also if a game has multiplayer option...they might even rip the multiplayer server options from the game which also contribute in downsizing the game.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is Game Rip ?*

Game Rest In Peace.


----------



## Alok (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is Game Rip ?*



furious_gamer said:


> WinUHA - UHARC GUI - High Compression Multimedia Archiver
> 
> It is a free software btw.



I have tried it a long ago but it hasn't such rate and doesn't use dos. It is like 7zip.


----------



## ico (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is Game Rip ?*



Liverpool_fan said:


> Game Rest In Peace.


Duke Nukem Forever


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is Game Rip ?*



abhidev said:


> these games...are compressed, unnecessary language packs are removed, unnecessary audio files are also removed and the video files are also downsized....also if a game has multiplayer option...they might even rip the multiplayer server options from the game which also contribute in downsizing the game.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is Game Rip ?*

RIPs also remove multilanguage from certain games. If a game DVD is 8GB because it contains speech in 4 languages , it can be ripped to provide only English language thus reducing the size of the DVD to 2GB , for example.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 28, 2011)

It is not piracy As long as you own the game. you can rip it apart and do anything. As long as you don't distribute it.

And, technically a RIP means, chopping something off the disc. Usually.. remove the unnecessary multi5 languages. It will save a GB or so (depending on the title). And, after removing all the unnecessary languages, compressing FMV videos (which are usually in .bik format.) and recording the audio files to much lower size by reducing their bitrate. And match this with some high quality compression techniques. Thats how you get a RIP.

But, there is something called fullRIP. In which the game will be AS IS (except the multi5 language support in some). In this, duty is to first compress the videos and audio to inferior format. And then, restore them to original format while installing using some weirdo algorithms. fullRIPs are very hard to achieve, and that's why there are very few distributors out there.

You can get, make any type of rips as long as you own the game. It is not illegal. But, If you don't... it obviously is.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 28, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> It is not piracy As long as you own the game. you can rip it apart and do anything. As long as you don't distribute it.
> 
> And, technically a RIP means, chopping something off the disc. Usually.. remove the unnecessary *multi5* languages. It will save a GB or so (depending on the title). And, after removing all the unnecessary languages, compressing FMV videos (which are usually in .bik format.) and recording the audio files to much lower size by reducing their bitrate. And match this with some high quality compression techniques. Thats how you get a RIP.
> 
> ...



what is multi5,multi9 etc???


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 28, 2011)

multi5 - 5 languages
multi9 - 9 languages


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 28, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> what is multi5,multi9 etc???



Multi5 is a standard of letting people know that it supports the basic 5 languages. English, French, Spanish, German or Italian. Tipical European release of the game.

The languages in multi 9 may vary and it has a very board scope. Some times they will release it globally. Covering all the major countries languages in which the game has support. Some times Multi9 release will be a combined release for multiple regions. Any way, the languages include but not limited to English, French, Italian Spanish, Danish, Finnish, German, Polish, Swedish. Japanese, Thai, Chinese, Korean,Czech, etc.

All pc games will not have localized audio for Mult5, 9. But Most of the console games do.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 28, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> All pc games will not have localized audio for Mult5, 9. But Most of the console games do.



u mean audio will be in english if language selected be any (french,spanish etc)


----------



## gameranand (Jun 28, 2011)

Zangestu said:
			
		

> u mean audio will be in english if language selected be any (french,spanish etc)


Audio will be in the language you have selected.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 28, 2011)

^ Not for all games I think. Only few. Rest of the games only will have localized Menus, HUD, Subtitles.


----------

